# Parking at the port at Ouistreham over night?



## gypo (Sep 8, 2016)

We got an early ferry in the morning does anyone know you can park in the port overnight at Ouistreham?
Thanks
G


----------



## The laird (Sep 8, 2016)

I've used it at the very start of the lanes not sure about recent ,there's a Aires just next to it .


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Sep 8, 2016)

Last time we parked there it was chargeable, quieter to stop on the beach road. N49.29069 W0.26567


----------



## gypo (Sep 8, 2016)

Many thanks for the info 
I'll take a look in a bit at it.
Thanks 
G


----------



## noarlunga (Sep 8, 2016)

The laird said:


> I've used it at the very start of the lanes not sure about recent ,there's a Aires just next to it .



The aire is chargeable and the machine stupidly doesn't accept UK cards or cash.


----------



## noarlunga (Sep 8, 2016)

We've stayed here in the past. Only two spaces behind the Mairie but quiet and not far away from the port.

Google Maps

49.264898, -0.227078

J


----------



## The laird (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi David am I right in thinking that is the extreme right at water edge,it's a few years since we stopped there
Regards Gordon


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 8, 2016)

Edina said:


> Last time we parked there it was chargeable, quieter to stop on the beach road. N49.29069 W0.26567
> 
> ]



We usually park on the dockside after the last ferry has left.
Normally on the rhs, by the restaurant.  The restaurant is nasty,plastic and dear.
The beach side parking is very useful. There's a 24 hour WC over the road, great for water and a cassette dump.
The restaurant,  up there, is better and cheaper than the ones by the lighthouse, if you fancy a last French meal.
Avoid in peak season though.


----------



## gypo (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks all, just found out about the restaurant being plastic and dear! Food is sh*te, avoid!
Thanks all
G


----------



## ChrisInNotts (Sep 8, 2016)

noarlunga said:


> The aire is chargeable and the machine stupidly doesn't accept UK cards or cash.



We stopped overnight there a couple of months ago and it worked fine with our card.  We were happy to pay as needed the services as well. It was a bit hard working out how to activate the service point (you need to put a code in from the recepit) but all was well. 

Keith


----------



## TJBi (Nov 22, 2018)

Edina said:


> Last time we parked there it was chargeable, quieter to stop on the beach road. N49.29069 W0.26567



There is now a 2m width limit on parking here.


----------



## peter palance (Nov 22, 2018)

*thanks*



ChrisInNotts said:


> We stopped overnight there a couple of months ago and it worked fine with our card.  We were happy to pay as needed the services as well. It was a bit hard working out how to activate the service point (you need to put a code in from the recepit) but all was well.
> 
> Keith



thanks ,pj.retford


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Nov 22, 2018)

TJBi said:


> There is now a 2m width limit on parking here.



Thanks, but because of the migrant problems, we now stay at Hermanville just down the road from Ouistreham.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 22, 2018)

Edina said:


> Thanks, but because of the migrant problems, we now stay at Hermanville just down the road from Ouistreham.



So do we.
.
 A free aire.
.
 Dodgy tap connection..you need a smaller connector. The waste dump point is cumbersome and unhygienic.. There's always turds and paper spread about. The French don't seem to worry and cheerfully use the one tap for everything except for swilling the pad down, before departing.


----------

